# Remembering Spring.



## John_O (Dec 1, 2012)

With winter coming for most of us, here are a few my spring time images.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 1, 2012)

These are excellent, John!  Really nice.


----------



## John_O (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## tepelus (Dec 1, 2012)

Very nice. I especially like the butterfly.


----------



## Abbey08 (Dec 1, 2012)

My favorite also is the butterfly, mainly because there is the flower to the left of it that gives the image a sense of place. Very nice.

Lorraine


----------



## John_O (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you Lorraine


----------



## John_O (Dec 1, 2012)

tepelus said:


> Very nice. I especially like the butterfly.



tepelus, your avatar would make an awesome tattoo!!!  It would be a  very nice back peice! LOL


----------



## vangoghsear (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice closeup photography.


----------



## John_O (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 5, 2013)

I think that these are particularly wonderful. 

My favourite has to be the third one of the bee's bottom. What a terrible way to describe this incredible picture. When I look at it I feel like I am flying behind the bee.


----------



## Trilby (Jan 5, 2013)

Great pictures, so clear and detailed, love the soft focus background - you must have some camera.


----------



## allyson17white (Jan 6, 2013)

pretty, pretty!


----------

